

An Analysis of Anonymity in the Bitcoin System  - woodall
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1107/1107.4524v1.pdf

======
woodall
SlashDot discussion here, [http://slashdot.org/story/11/07/25/1239210/Bitcoin-
Is-Not-An...](http://slashdot.org/story/11/07/25/1239210/Bitcoin-Is-Not-
Anonymous?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter)

And a recap on a previous comment about BitCoin weaknesses. Looks like 3, 5,
and 6 have already been proven.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2596729>

------
factoryron
The last paragraph sums up the article: "Technical members of the Bitcoin
community have cautioned that strong anonymity is not a prominent design goal
of the Bitcoin system. However, casual users need to be aware of this,
especially when sending Bitcoins to users and organizations they would prefer
not to be publicly associated with."

I'm interested in knowing theoretical ways to move BTC anonymously

